# Comcast channels disappearing - explained in detail.



## dfeller (Sep 30, 2009)

Comcast channels disappearing? 

Long story short, they need more bandwidth - 
This video goes through the details of how bandwidth is being reallocated and a quick overview of the new DTA.



All the info is also on a Comcast_Goes_Digital website - 

Which cable box to choose
Tradeoffs and things to consider
Bad decisions by Comcast
How you can adapt and survive


----------



## videobruce (Jul 11, 2010)

Wrong forum.

1. It gives them the up most security,
2. I makes your QAM tuner (TV, DVR etc.) obsolete,
3. It does free up bandwidth, but at your cost,
4. I forces you to rent their STB, mostly so you can 'feed' their pay per view cash cow.

There is no _*real *_need to encrypt the basic and standard tiers. The same programming that was analog _*should stay 'in the clear'*_. :explode:


----------

